# Pumper show deals?



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

Was thinking of going to the show this year...never been yet.

Can I just pay at the door or do I have to get ticket in advance...thought I saw somewhere a weekend pass package deal.

My other question is, are the best deals of the year at the pumper show? Was thinking about spending some money on new drain cleaning equipment (snakes...not jetters). It's been a few years since I've bought anything new...I know Spartan use to have the best deals around the show...is this still true and is this what most manufactures do? 

Possibly buy some new equipment...definitely some cables and cutters.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

www.pumpershow.com. breid...................:rockon:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Jiffy said:


> ...are the best deals of the year at the pumper show?


Ridgid is offering all show discounts through its distributors as well. Show attendance is not required. It does make for handy shopping though.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Ridgid is offering all show discounts through its distributors as well. Show attendance is not required. It does make for handy shopping though.


Anybody been to that show? Looks pretty interesting!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

"portable restroom operators"... Seriously?!?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I might drive the 2.5 hours over there. Gotta check out the benjamin franklin booth. I'm always curious about new ways to more greatly rape the consumer.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I might drive the 2.5 hours over there. Gotta check out the benjamin franklin booth. I'm always curious about new ways to more greatly rape the consumer.


I don't know if they'll tell you anything enlightening without first getting a chance to rape you.... :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Duplicate post, sorry


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I might drive the 2.5 hours over there. Gotta check out the benjamin franklin booth. I'm always curious about new ways to more greatly rape the consumer.


Wish I was that close I Would drive out there just to see everything


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I scrolled through the vendors. There are quite a few even I would be interested in. 

I'll be at the same facility next week. I doubt I go back again that soon.


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

As I stated, never been to the pumper show so I have another question.

If I decide to purchase any equipment can I get a better price by paying in CASH? 

How, when would I get the equipment? I don't imagine every supplier is going to have a ton of inventory on hand...will they? 

Will I have to wait weeks and pay shipping costs?


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Booked our tickets to the show! It's gonna be a good time, anyone else going?


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*pumper show*

Spartan usually only offers their discount during the show and will charge you shipping at regular price. Cash or credit card no difference. On Sunday if you are still there they might let you take it with you. It all depends on the weekend of sales.:jester:


----------

